# Desperate times = desperate measures!



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

Desperate times call for desperate measures . . . and thats just what this is!

www.baldagainstbsl.com

Go take a look!

This is meant to do several things:

- to fundraise

- to gain some awareness for the "cause"

- to show just how serious and dedicated Tom and I are to rescue and to NOT GIVING UP on defeating this law!!!

- to hopefully inspire people to stand up for their rights as dog owners, as voters and know there is a HUGE support network beyond just us pushing to have this law repealed.

Please join us, please help . . . every 2 minutes, every $2 is greatly appreciated.

The money raised will be going to the Banned Aid Legal bills and AFTU to help cover the costs of the last few sets of "fugitives" we've transported out of province.

Thank you,

Em

Emily Ugarenko

AFTU London
www.AdvocatesForThe UnderDog. com

Rescue - Education - Advocacy

***please feel free to forward, crosspost, and share this website with everyone you can***


----------

